# Dimore la Vecchia Firenze, studio unit



## abbekit (Mar 9, 2011)

Put this on hold for 2013 eek: ).  I've read the few reviews I could find (TUG and otherwise) and everyone talks about the 2BR units.  I booked a studio.  RCI was able to tell me that it is a loft unit, pretty small at around 500 sf, double bed up in the loft, sofa bed downstairs (it will just be myself and DH).  

Has anyone stayed in a studio here?  If anyone has stayed there lately (in any size unit) with more info about this place I'd really love to hear about it.

Not looking for a fancy place, just happy to have a week in Florence


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's a link to their website: http://www.vecchiafirenze.com/ Unfortunately it's in Italian, but using www.translate.google.com you can decipher most of it. The pictures look pretty cool, and one is clearly of a loft judging by the slanted ceiling. Location a block or so from Sta. Croce is a good area. Not exactly IN the historical center, but on the fringe- no more than a 5 minute walk. Cafes will be more reasonable in that neighborhood- It's also just about 2-3 blocks from Michelangelo's house growing up. 

A week in Firenze is to be treasured!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Laurie (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats - great exchange!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 10, 2011)

*I'm jealous!*

To tie in with a week at Chateau du Maulmont in FR, I have an ongoing for the resort you just snagged +other "select" Italian timeshares and so far nada has come my way for June 2012. How many TPUs are needed?  I am searching with 40.


----------



## abbekit (Mar 10, 2011)

beejaybeeohio said:


> To tie in with a week at Chateau du Maulmont in FR, I have an ongoing for the resort you just snagged +other "select" Italian timeshares and so far nada has come my way for June 2012. How many TPUs are needed?  I am searching with 40.



It was only 13 TPUs but it is the smallest size unit for the off season, first of March. I saw another week pop up right before i grabbed this one, i think it was for January.  I've never seen it show up for summer. There are only nine units in the building.


----------



## abbekit (Mar 10, 2011)

Now i'm worried. Sometime yesterday their website was taken down. They must not have paid for the registration of the site or their domain name. Hope this isn't a sign that they are shutting down their timeshare.




Well now the website is back up.  Maybe they needed my exchange fee to pay the bill


----------

